# A question regarding cycle



## xraziz (May 7, 2015)

Hi guys.

Some info,

I am running 500mg Crystal and have been on it for 22 days, currently hovering around 162lbs.
Regular sides like lethargy and cravings but no rash etc.

Now I am wondering how much of a big risk I am taking if I would up it to 750mg?
If I go up to 750mg I will only do 10 days and then end the cycle there.

My diet is at a 500 calorie deficit with about 40%/40%/20% to 50%/40%/10%.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 7, 2015)

Why are you running DNP at 162lbs? Are you 4'-5" tall?


----------



## xraziz (May 7, 2015)

5'7, around 170-172cm.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 7, 2015)

You need diet my friend not dnp!!!


----------



## xraziz (May 7, 2015)

I am down to about 8-9% BF, and just wanting to get the last 2%.

My main question though is how much of a higher risk of well death by adding 250mg 12 hours after the initial 500mg dose.
I don't think I will go higher but nonetheless I am curious about it.

Edit:

My diet is nothing wrong with, DNP is just to speed it up some.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 7, 2015)

Okay so what is your question again? The reason I ask is you seem like you know everything about it already so why are you asking?? 160lbs at 6%bf I take bigger shits in the morning.


----------



## xraziz (May 7, 2015)

My question is how much of a risk of death as the side effect would I be running going to 750mg from 500mg with crystal.
From what I have seen in the few studies I've checked the range of "death" seems to be within everything from 3-5mg/kg to 34mg/kg but there are no studies of what I have seen (please link if you got) of people that stayed hydrated, got their electrolytes, vitamins and minerals intake noted.

So I would like to broaden my knowledge about this compound, think it is rather interesting.

edit: 
So reason I ask is I would like to get input from different people and their experiences.


----------



## Paolos (May 7, 2015)

xraziz said:


> I am down to about 8-9% BF, and just wanting to get the last 2%.
> 
> My main question though is how much of a higher risk of well death by adding 250mg 12 hours after the initial 500mg dose.
> I don't think I will go higher but nonetheless I am curious about it.
> ...



Are you some kind of runway model? If you are already that lean (and I doubt it), you don't need DNP. Post some
pics I want to see what your 8-9% looks like...Just sayin


----------



## xraziz (May 7, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Are you some kind of runway model? If you are already that lean (and I doubt it), you don't need DNP. Post some
> pics I want to see what your 8-9% looks like...Just sayin



I am not any runway model, I am a regular male.
I got a few reasons why I can (will) not post any pictures online, specifically in a forum that is AAS friendly.( I am all for it but well, not the general public)
However if you have any specific experience with DNP and higher dosage I would love it if you could write your length and weight with the dosage and how long you did it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 7, 2015)

His goals may not be the same as anyone else's and that's no reason not to cut fat. 

OP: there's no way to assess that. It's up to individual tolerances. The lowest dosage in the literature that caused death in an acute setting was soemthing like 3.4mg/kg BW. There really aren't much recent studies on DNP bc the FDA has deemed it not safe for human use.


----------



## xraziz (May 7, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> His goals may not be the same as anyone else's and that's no reason not to cut fat.
> 
> OP: there's no way to assess that. It's up to individual tolerances. The lowest dosage in the literature that caused death in an acute setting was soemthing like 3.4mg/kg BW. There really aren't much recent studies on DNP bc the FDA has deemed it not safe for human use.



Yea, that is why I wanted people that have gone to the high dosages to write their experience, like oral temperature difference from lets say 250→500→750.
For example I get a little heat (+0.5~ºC about 1-2.5h~ after ingestion of 500mg and that is with 500mg at blood levels peaked so 1351mg after ingestion, and after that I get the regular stable temperature I always have. 
This cycle makes me think I am getting more tolerable since I am not feeling much sides at all and I know the stuff I got this time is really good quality also.

And for the rest about concerned about my weight, in the sport I am in I would benefit from not having a big frame, (Climbing), and I am happy with my size.


----------



## xraziz (May 7, 2015)

Seems I can not edit since I took to long, but here is an example of the layout I thought of, based on my cycle.


Height5'7, 172cmWeight162lbs, 73.5kg
Supplementation: (All is over 100% RDI due to not tracking vitamins/minerals from diet)

Vitamin A
B1-12
Vitamin C
Vitamin D
Vitamin E
Vitamin K
Iron
Kalcium
Magnesium
ALA
Zinc
Fluid replacement before bed, in the morning and before/after workouts sometimes, replenishes salt etc.

Protocol:

Day 1-4 250MGDay 4-35 500MG

Protocol:

Diet day 1-10 maintenance caloriesDiet day 11-35 *|* 500 calorie deficit with 1-2 days a week at maintenance except 2 days that will end in probably 300~ surplus due to special occasions.

*Side effects*

Temperature difference after ingestion *+0.5~ºC *, returns to stable shortly after.
Lethargy
Small sweatings usually at the end of workout and some after sweats, nothing much.
Cravings, though nothing uncontrollable.

So judging by my reaction to the compound I should be fairly "safe" to up the dose to 750mg splitting the dosage to 500mg and 12 hours later 250mg doing that EOD to not get over 2000mg at peak on blood levels, so 500mg ED and 750mg EOD with 250mg of those 750mg 12 hours after the 500mg dose.

So with that setup I would reach a peak of 1765mg instead of 2026mg.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 7, 2015)

I'd write about my experiences with it but I tolerate the drug very well. I went to a pretty high dose and got no lethargy, no headaches, very little increased body temps, etc. The most notable sides were night sweats and yellow urine and semen.


----------



## xraziz (May 7, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I'd write about my experiences with it but I tolerate the drug very well. I went to a pretty high dose and got no lethargy, no headaches, very little increased body temps, etc. The most notable sides were night sweats and yellow urine and semen.



Sounds like what I am experiencing at 500mg.
One thing you might perhaps know is generally how much are the t3 values effected on a cycle like mine?
Would be "fun" to be able to add the negative effect to get a more correct caloric value with the increased metabolic rate.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 7, 2015)

xraziz said:


> Sounds like what I am experiencing at 500mg.
> One thing you might perhaps know is generally how much are the t3 values effected on a cycle like mine?
> Would be "fun" to be able to add the negative effect to get a more correct caloric value with the increased metabolic rate.



DNP doesn't affect thyroid/T3. It's not something to worry about. 

At 500mg I wouldn't have known I was on DNP had it not been for the yellow urine and semen.


----------



## xraziz (May 8, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> DNP doesn't affect thyroid/T3. It's not something to worry about.
> 
> At 500mg I wouldn't have known I was on DNP had it not been for the yellow urine and semen.



Oh, that I didn't know, thanks.


----------



## JUANMA (May 25, 2015)

Are you still taking 500mg?. Did you finally jump to 750?


----------

